# Utiliser un iDevice sans compte Apple ?



## Sonny972 (11 Août 2011)

Salut à tous. Comment plusieurs d'entre vous, je suis l'homme à tout faire niveau informatique dans mon entourage. En ce moment, avec mon MacBook, je dois gérer mon iPhone, mon iPad mais aussi un autre iPad et un iPod touch, ces deux derniers ne m'appartenant pas. Mon soucis actuel : à chaque synchronisation, mon compte Apple s'active sur ces iDevices. Je dois donc aller dans les réglages pour me deconnecter à chaque fois. Comme vous devez vous en douter, c'est particulièrement gênant. 
Est-il possible de supprimer mon compte (que je n'ai jamais choisi de mettre) sur ces iDevice. Si oui, pourrons-t-il être utilisés par la suite ?


----------



## funnoam (12 Août 2011)

L'utilisation d'un iDevice sans apple id n'est pas trés encouragé par Apple.
Mais cela doit etre possible,

d'abord, déconnecte toi de ton compte sur tout tes appareils (réglages, store).
Ensuite, sans connecter tes appareils, il faut que tu ailles dans itunes, section store, et que tu clique sur ton email en haut a droite. Puis fais fermer la session.
Dans le menu avancé en haut, fais retirer les autorisations...
Enfin, parcours chaque menu des réglages itunes a la recherche de ton compte store, je ne suis pas sur le mac en ce moment je ne peux pas vérifier.
ensuite, tente une synchro, et si le compte réapparait, alors c'est que c'est impossible a supprimer.

Et oui, tu pourras les utiliser par la suite.


----------



## Sonny972 (22 Août 2011)

En fait, je veux juste désactiver mon compte sur ces deux iDevices. Pas sur tous.


----------



## lonliton69 (25 Septembre 2011)

Salut, pour ton problème je te conseille de te crée une nouvelle session sur ton MacBook, puis les deux idevices qui ne t'appartiennent pas tu les synchronises sur cette session et le tour est réglée... Bien entendu sur cette session tu ne rentres pas tes donnés iD


----------



## Sonny972 (25 Octobre 2011)

Ah je n'y avais pas pensé. Merci beaucoup . Toutefois, iCloud à réglé une bonne partie du problème


----------

